
Craig Wright's Bitcoin Cash SV saves itself from drowning, just - timcc50
https://decryptmedia.com/2018/11/26/unexplained-three-day-volume/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
An unused piece of trash can stay afloat and undrowned for quite some time!

